# Slag's love life



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

In other news, and things outside of this forum, I'm talking to a guy.
To keep this to the point, and so I do not ramble on and on and on:
-He is in med school.
-His med school is fifty miles away from where I am.
-He comes down here every now and then to visit his sister and niece and nephew.
-I've had multiple anxiety attacks about him not liking me, or finding me disgusting, and he calmly, gently, and lovingly (?) has said such good things to me that melt my heart and calm me down.
-He has amped up the amount of time he talks to me lately because of previous anxiety attack.

My problem is, I want to go on a date with him. I know he's busy with medical school, and I know that of course he is into me, how can I ask him without sounding like a broken record? I've asked twice already (in general ways because I'm a chicken shit) and the first time he had an exam, the second, he had to go back to England because his grandmother died. 

And no, he is not flaking on me, he sent me pictures of the funeral as well. 

I think maybe my anxiety is something I want to cope with as well.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

All of PerC:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

You need to figure out why you are afraid and convince yourself that you are wrong to he afraid of it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You need to figure out why you are afraid and convince yourself that you are wrong to he afraid of it for obvious reasons.


Thank you, dear Jedi Master.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

From my perspective, it looks like you have 3 options.

1) Keep trying.
2) Wait until he's finished medical school.
3) "I know that you're in the middle of medical school, and this isn't the time for it-- But, I'm interested in you, and I'm willing to wait until you're finished with medical school, and, in general, I'm here for you-- If you're also interested in me, of course." 

#3 is possible only if you follow Yoda's advice first.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

Slagasauras said:


> In other news, and things outside of this forum, I'm talking to a guy.
> To keep this to the point, and so I do not ramble on and on and on:
> -He is in med school.
> -His med school is fifty miles away from where I am.
> ...


Chill out and stop being so needy. Be blunt and say you understand it's a busy time but would like to spend more close time when available. If there is interest, being needy may push him away. Be supportive and understanding.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

RantnRave said:


> Chill out and stop being so needy. Be blunt and say you understand it's a busy time but would like to spend more close time when available. If there is interest, being needy may push him away. Be supportive and understanding.


Thanks m8.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> From my perspective, it looks like you have 3 options.
> 
> 1) Keep trying.
> 2) Wait until he's finished medical school.
> ...


What is the difference between one and three? My mentality is not giving up, it's more, 'I need to calm my self and get my shit together and stop interpreting him being so busy as a reflection on my part', does that make sense?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Slagasauras said:


> What is the difference between one and three? My mentality is not giving up, it's more, 'I need to calm my self and get my shit together and stop interpreting him being so busy as a reflection on my part', does that make sense?


The difference is temperance and patience. 3 is the best plan, in my opinion.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> The difference is temperance and patience. 3 is the best plan, in my opinion.


Hm, I think so too. I think if he's willing to date, great! I just need to realize that there will be nothing normal about this relationship because medical school is such a time consuming thing. 
I think it would even be more intriguing from my standpoint since I want to apply to vet school soon, so that's another thing to consider as well haha ! 

Thanks magical word dispenser~.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Slagasauras said:


> Hm, I think so too. I think if he's willing to date, great! I just need to realize that there will be nothing normal about this relationship because medical school is such a time consuming thing.
> I think it would even be more intriguing from my standpoint since I want to apply to vet school soon, so that's another thing to consider as well haha !
> 
> Thanks magical word dispenser~.


You're welcome. Stay determined! You have the rest of your lives ahead of you. :kitteh:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Reminds me of an exgf..

Welp, from what she told me, this kind of shit is all kinds of panicblurry.

...She still kept trying to get me out on a date on her terms though.

Then she kinda went in for the first kiss during a date.
If she had balls, it'd be the size of watermelons. Also it was easier after that.


Soooooo, what I'm saying is, if you're going to keep trying, go all the way. And it DOES get better afterwards. Kinda like a..
..
I can't think of any anxiety inducing analogies..
..
A potato before a fall?

Also for anxiety, help if I could but I can't, anxiety in others is my biggest weakness. Like my advice would be "get over it," but this is some stuff you can't get over, since it's probably not THE problem, but a symptom of a problem?

Also, side question, so is this a crush thing, a "you're in a relationship" thing, or a "interested but not test driven <not sexual innuendo, you know what I mean>" thing?


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

aef8234 said:


> Reminds me of an exgf..
> 
> Welp, from what she told me, this kind of shit is all kinds of panicblurry.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say we're in a relationship, we both like each other quite a lot. 

And I mean, I actually told him that I always leave Sunday open for him since I work Friday and Saturday and we both go to school during the week haha.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Slagasauras said:


> I wouldn't say we're in a relationship, we both like each other quite a lot.


 Saying this from innuendo or from direct knowledge?



> And I mean, I actually told him that I always leave Sunday open for him since I work Friday and Saturday and we both go to school during the week haha.


 And has he done anything about it?


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

aef8234 said:


> Saying this from innuendo or from direct knowledge?
> 
> And has he done anything about it?


Innuendo? There's nothing sexual so far.

I can give you a laundry list of the excuses he has brought up for not going on a date with me. It's odd, the way he speaks to me is indicative of having romantic feelings, but the pushing dates off? Sketchy.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Slagasauras said:


> Innuendo? There's nothing sexual so far.
> 
> I can give you a laundry list of the excuses he has brought up for not going on a date with me. It's odd, the way he speaks to me is indicative of having romantic feelings, but the pushing dates off? Sketchy.


So it's more of an inference than anything concrete.

Ahwell, you could directly confront him about it, or just keep trying and hope for the best, or just leave.

My opinion?
Iunno, don't know you, that dude, or the situation much.


----------

